# International francophonie day: how important is it in your country? (Parlez-vous français ?)



## KaRiNe_Fr

Was you even aware of this "international francophonie day"? I seriously doubt it... 
Nevertheless if the answer is yes (respect!), is it an important event in the part of the world you live in, or is it a really anecdotal event? Do you have such an international day for your own language?
Do you think this kind of international day (or even week) dedicated to one language is useful for its influence on the world or it's rather the symptom of its decline?
Let me know your thoughts... 

--

Étiez-vous même au courant de l'existence de ce jour international de la francophonie ? J'en doute fort... 
Si néanmoins la réponse est oui (respect !), quelle est l'importance de cet événement là où vous vivez ? Avez-vous la même chose pour votre propre langue ?
Pensez-vous que ce genre de journée (ou même de semaine) internationale dédiée à une langue est utile pour son rayonnement dans le monde ou que c'est plutôt le symptôme de son déclin ?
Vos avis m'intéressent... 

 P.S. : this link doesn't seem to work... It's not a good sign!  Or... thinking of it, it's maybe a good sign!  (here is an alternative link...)


----------



## panjabigator

Well, I wish you a HAPPY FRANCOPHONE DAY!    I'm going to generalize and say that most don't know what it is (or that it exists) in the US.  Hell, apparently there is an international day for women which was started in this country, but almost no one knows about it (again, sweeping generalization, but I've been up all night so...).


----------



## Joca

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Was you even aware of this "international francophonie day"? I seriously doubt it...  No, I had never heard about it before, but this could as well mean that I am not a well-informed person.
> Nevertheless if the answer is yes (respect!), is it an important event in the part of the world you live in, or is it a really anecdotal event? Do you have such an international day for your own language? Again, I am not aware of the existence of such a day for the Portuguese language (who knows?), but I know there's a museum for the Portuguese language in São Paulo. I have been there and found it very interesting. Maybe museum is not the right word for it, because it doesn't tell only about the past of our language, but also and especially about the present, with insights about the future. Do you think this kind of international day (or even week) dedicated to one language is useful for its influence on the world or it's rather the symptom of its decline? Could be both. Hard to tell.
> Let me know your thoughts...
> 
> --
> 
> Étiez-vous même au courant de l'existence de ce jour international de la francophonie ? J'en doute fort...
> Si néanmoins la réponse est oui (respect !), quelle est l'importance de cet événement là où vous vivez ? Avez-vous la même chose pour votre propre langue ?
> Pensez-vous que ce genre de journée (ou même de semaine) internationale dédiée à une langue est utile pour son rayonnement dans le monde ou que c'est plutôt le symptôme de son déclin ?
> Vos avis m'intéressent...
> 
> Si je parle français? J'ai des ancêtres Français, ce qui m'attire naturellement sur la langue française. Je lis le français couramment et j'ai peu de mal à comprendre un Français qui me parle. Pourtant, je n'arrive pas à parler français avec aisance. Je ne sais où mon problème avec le français parlé réside. Peut-être c'est surtout une question de pratique.
> 
> Salut!
> 
> JC
> 
> PS. Dans le passé, le français était très important ici, voire la première langue étrangère. Aujourd'hui ce sont évidemment l'anglais et puis l'espagnol.
> 
> P.S. : this link doesn't seem to work... It's not a good sign! Or... thinking of it, it's maybe a good sign!  (here is an alternative link...)


----------



## Etcetera

I've heard about it.
Well, frankly speaking, French isn't as popular in Russia as English and German, so the International Francophonie Day isn't celebrated here, except for devoted Francophones. Which isn't bad, in my opinion: it means that the day is celebrated by those who really like it!
Happy Francophonie Day to you, ma chere Karine, and to all those who speak French!


----------



## Kajjo

Never heard about the day. What is it supposed to celebrate? Please explain!

Kajjo


----------



## cuchuflete

I have never heard of it, but it may be encouraging to the Francophones to learn that Maine has a relatively large population of French speakers, and that the language is having something of a resurgence here.  I recently heard a broadcast on Maine Public Radio that suggested that something like five percent of Maine residents speak French at home.  



> 63,700 French, French Creole, French Cajun speaking residents of Maine, about  5.3% of Maine's current population.



There are many small towns and villages, mostly in the north, where French is widely spoken:


Eagle Lake, Maine 49.0% French-speaking
Fort Kent, Maine 62.3% French-speaking
Frenchville, Maine 79.6% French-speaking
Grand Isle, Maine 76.0% French-speaking
Hamlin, Maine 56.8% French-speaking
Madawaska, Maine 83.4% French-speaking
St. Agatha, Maine 79.7% French-speaking
St. Francis, Maine 61.0% French-speaking
St. John, Maine 59.5% French-speaking
Van Buren, Maine 76.6% French-speaking

For lots more information about the importance of the French language in Maine, see this.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Kajjo said:


> Never heard about the day. What is it supposed to celebrate?



La langue française?


----------



## curly

I had no idea  I think it is certainly the hallmark of a language that needs rehabilltation. last week was Seachtaine na gaeilge, the week of celebrating the Irish language, we wouldn't have such a celebration of this language if our government didn't feel the need to bolster interest in Irish.
Still, I wouldn't say that French is in any immediate danger.
Happy francophone day, 

Malheureusement je n'ai pas d'ancetres français  Je ne peux que essayer d'y apprendre. 

Yours,
Curly


----------



## maskedmesothorium

There are so many ______ days that they are impossible to keep track of. I don't hardly anyone in the USA knows of all but a couple not recognized as holidays.


----------



## JazzByChas

Je n'étais pas même au courant de l'idée que c'étais aujourd'huis le jour international francophonie..mais..ça me plait beaucoup, parce que j'aime beaucoup la langue français....naturellement! 

Alors, vive la France,et vive la langue français!


----------



## Nicomon

I was aware of it, however to be honest I completely forgot that today was the official day. And I'm francophone.  

Francophone week and day are definitely celebrated in Canada. While most of Canadian francophones live in the Province of Quebec, there are francophone communities in other Provinces, some larger than others. 

Among those activities... Université Laval's TLFQ updated it's BDLP (Banque de données lexicographiques panfrancophones)

If you are intersted to read about other Canadian events click here and Quebec specific, click here 

J'aimerais penser que ce genre de journée peut être utile au rayonnement de la langue, mais je suis portée à croire que les francophones célèbrent entre eux... et encore... ils oublient.  

Si je parle français? Oui, je parle français, quoique certains diraient peut-être que je parle plutôt... québécois.


----------



## badgrammar

Hell, everyday i live in Francophonie, so maybe i foregt its real and symolic importance!

Si je parle aussi bien le français, c'est parce que c'est une langue qui m'attire depuis toujours.  C'est beau, c'est imagée, c'est poétique, et ça peut même être très précise (quand elle oublie ses fleurs et elle se concentre un peu, merde!).  Mais je baigne dedans en permanence, voilà pourquoi des fois je m'en lasse, comme toute française d'adpotion...

Mais allez-y, y a plein de bonnes choses à y voir!  Vous avez raison Jazz et Nicomon (j'aime toujours autant ton bunny, peut-être car j'en ai un chez moi), c'est quelquechose à fêter, mais qu'on oublie souvent!


----------



## ampurdan

Je crois en avoir entendu parler, mais je n'ai aucune idée de comment ça marche. Je sais ce que c'est que la francophonie: toutes les régions du monde où l'on parle Français comme langue en quelque sorte officielle. J'imagine qu'on fête le fait que tous ces gens partagent la même langue.

Une chose pareille n'existe pas, autant que je sache, pour l'Espagnol. Le terme hispanophonie est inusité, en fait. 

Quant à mon opinion, je ne sais pas reconnaître a priori les avantages d'une telle fête.


----------



## badgrammar

cuchuflete said:


> I have never heard of it, but it may be encouraging to the Francophones to learn that Maine has a relatively large population of French speakers, and that the language is having something of a resurgence here.  I recently heard a broadcast on Maine Public Radio that suggested that something like five percent of Maine residents speak French at home.
> 
> 
> 
> There are many small towns and villages, mostly in the north, where French is widely spoken:
> 
> 
> Eagle Lake, Maine 49.0% French-speaking
> Fort Kent, Maine 62.3% French-speaking
> Frenchville, Maine 79.6% French-speaking
> Grand Isle, Maine 76.0% French-speaking
> Hamlin, Maine 56.8% French-speaking
> Madawaska, Maine 83.4% French-speaking
> St. Agatha, Maine 79.7% French-speaking
> St. Francis, Maine 61.0% French-speaking
> St. John, Maine 59.5% French-speaking
> Van Buren, Maine 76.6% French-speaking
> 
> For lots more information about the importance of the French language in Maine, see this.



Gosh, guilty of my own reproaches, I had not read these previous posts!  I had no idea there were so many francophones in Maine, even if my ex belle-mère and her half-francophone kids lived there!

Tsk, tsk, I'm as faulty as any other for not reading previous posts!!!!


----------



## Nicomon

badgrammar said:


> Mais allez-y, y a plein de bonnes choses à y voir! Vous avez raison Jazz et Nicomon (j'aime toujours autant ton bunny, peut-être car j'en ai un chez moi), c'est quelquechose à fêter, mais qu'on oublie souvent!


 
Badgrammar, tu ne fais pas honneur à ton nickname. Your grammar is not that bad... far from it.  (Merci, pour mon lapin. Je l'aime bien aussi; une copine l'a mis en forme pour moi)

Other than Maine, it just hit me that comes Winter, several areas of Florida become partly bilingual with the arrival of Quebec "snowbirds" fleeing the cold. 
May be Jazz is acquainted with a few of them.


----------



## cherine

Nicomon said:


> I was aware of it, however to be honest I completely forgot that today was the official day. And I'm francophone.


Same here  



> J'aimerais penser que ce genre de journée peut être utile au rayonnement de la langue, mais je suis portée à croire que les francophones célèbrent entre eux... et encore... ils oublient.


Agree encore une fois.




KaRiNe_Fr said:


> ... is it an important event in the part of the world you live in, or is it a really anecdotal event? Do you have such an international day for your own language?


I don't know if there's an international day for Arabic.
The Francophonie day is celebrated in Egypt by Francophone Egyptians. There are many French schools here (I studied in one), and by French school we mean schools where French is taught since kindergaden as first foreign language, maths and science are also taught in French.
So, French school along with the French Cultural Center, in each city where they have "quarters" celebrate this day.
The celebrations vary from a city to another, but they're mainly cultural and artistic: musical bands from different Francophonic countries hold shows to present their own versio of Francophonic music, school children present "des pièce de théâtre" in French .... Bref, tout ce qui est artistique et culturel.


> Do you think this kind of international day (or even week) dedicated to one language is useful for its influence on the world or it's rather the symptom of its decline?
> Let me know your thoughts...


Now this is the tricky question 

Frankly, I don't think such ideas (international day for xyz) is really useful for anything. People just celebrate that xyz thing (if they celebrate it at all) for just that day, and then go on with their lives. 
I "celebrate" my French my own way, by reading French literature, communicating with French people -when I can- communicating with the language itself in every possible way to me.

But I don't think it's a symptom of decline, though it may seem as a way of reminding people of the existence of the language.

There's even a whole International Organization for the Francophonie (its first secretary general was an Egyptian ) but I don't that many people know about its work or even its existence !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Please, don't feel ashamed not being aware of the existence of this day.  I woke up yesterday without knowing it either, until I've listened to the morning news on my favorite radio station. I know there is such an event every year since more than a decade now, but I never know when it occurs either.  
I bet with a friend of mine nobody is aware of it, not only in France but also in the whole world. So thanks to your answers I can see I wasn't too wrong. 
I guess English or Spanish don't need a special day to "celebrate" their languages as they are so widely spread all around the world. 
I've read French-speaking persons are only about 200 million (this figure varies from a source to another up to 300 million). And, no, I didn't knew there were that many French speakers in Maine... For some reason, I now love this town named "Frenchville"!  
The diversity of French speakers is really important (see this map of the "Francophonie" in Wiki), but we share the same strong love for one common language (even if it can be a complex one!) which surely gives us this community feeling and makes us feel more "brothers" (Amen!  ). 
The motto of this day was "Vivre ensemble, différents" ("Living together, different"), a nice program but I wonder if there is any reality behind those words...

Next year I would try to post this kind of post earlier in order you can check if there are some events near your own place. 

Cheers.

--
Je vous en prie, ne vous sentez pas gênés de ne pas connaître l'existence de ce jour.  Je me suis levée hier matin sans le savoir non plus, jusqu'à ce que je l'entende aux nouvelles du matin sur ma radio préférée. Je sais bien qu'un tel jour existe depuis plus de 10 ans maintenant, mais je ne sais jamais sa date exacte.
J'ai parié avec un ami que personne ne serait au courant, non seulement en France, mais partout ailleurs dans le monde. Je pense que je n'avais pas tout à fait tort à lire vos réponses. 
Je suppose que l'anglais et l'espagnol n'ont pas besoin d'une journée spéciale pour "célébrer" leurs langues, puisqu'elles sont si largement diffusées partout dans le monde.
J'ai lu que les personnes parlant français sont seulement environ 200 millions dans le monde (ce chiffre varie d'une source à l'autre, jusqu'à 300 millions). Et non, je ne savais pas que le Maine avait autant de locuteurs français... Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais maintenant j'adore cette ville nommée "Frenchville" !  
La diversité de la francophonie est vraiment importante (cf. cette carte dans le Wiki), mais nous partageons le même amour intense pour notre langue commune (même si elle peut être complexe !) ce qui nous donne ce sentiment d'appartenir à une communauté et nous fait sûrement nous sentir ainsi  plus "frères" (Amen ! ).
Le slogan de cette journée était "Vivre ensemble, différents", un beau programme, mais je me demande s'il y a vraiment une réalité derrière ces mots...

L'année prochaine j'essaierais de poster ce genre de contribution plus tôt, pour vous laisser le temps de vérifier si un quelconque événement est organisé près de chez vous. 

Francophonement.


----------



## Stéphane89

I was aware that the days existed but I didn't know it was yesterday until I saw the special page of Google. However, the day is quite important here in Belgium since we have three national languages. I don't see it as an important event. To be honest, I'm far more interested in English than in my mother tongue.
As for whether it is can be useful for the language or a sign of its decline, I don't know. I think it's good for a language to have a dedicated day as for French I don't think it is because the language is in danger.

Donc vive la Francophonie, avec un jour de retard!


----------



## HistofEng

cuchuflete said:


> I have never heard of it, but it may be encouraging to the Francophones to learn that Maine has a relatively large population of French speakers, and that the language is having something of a resurgence here. I recently heard a broadcast on Maine Public Radio that suggested that something like five percent of Maine residents speak French at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63,700 French, French Creole, French Cajun speaking residents of Maine, about 5.3% of Maine's current population.
Click to expand...

 
I would just like to point out that French and French Creoles are not the same languages. Not only do linguists classify them as separate, but the languages, themselves, are very much mutually unitelligible.

Here are a couple of examples comparing French and Haitian-Creole, for example.


Aujourd'hui, je veux regarder un film

Jodi-a, mwen vle gade youn fim.



Je vais m'asseoir dans la voiture

Mwen pral chita nan machin-nan.



As for the topic, I consider myself francophonie (bienque j'ai besoin de practiquer) but I had never heard of the day celebrating the language until today. I certainly support it and think it's a cool idea for languages that aren't as dominant as English and Spanish. (quoique l'on puisse considerer le francais comme une langue qui domine aussi).


----------



## HistofEng

JazzByChas said:


> Alors, vive la _France_,et vive la langue français!


 
Mais attention, je dirais plutot 'vive la _Francophonie'_


----------



## Bonjules

KaRiNe_Fr;2502242
 
--Étiez-vous même au courant de l'existence de ce jour international de la francophonie ? J'en doute fort... ;)
 
[/quote said:
			
		

> Malheureusement, tu as raison...
> 
> there is very little awareness of French or France in Puerto Rico (except for occasional mentioning in a tv program nobody watches). Even though we are very close to France here: Guadeloupe, Martinique, St Martin, and so on..(but then, I'm not sure how many in these places actually speak
> French..)
> This seems not only have to do with a lack of 'antillan solidarity' but also with a certain 'insularism', a tendency to see yourself as the center of the Universe. With respect to the French islands it's like an "Iron Curtain"! You can't even get a direct flight! You have to go to another island first.
> 
> Ne'anmoins, je veux dire 'Vive la langue de Voltaire!'
> saludos


----------



## invictaspirit

Well, in England I heard about it in school, where I work as a teacher.  The Modern Languages faculty promoted the day.  There is nothing in the media here as far as I have seen.

So...I wish all francophones a happy francophone day!


----------



## tie-break

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> La diversité de la francophonie est vraiment importante (cf. cette carte dans le Wiki), mais nous partageons le même amour intense pour notre langue commune (même si elle peut être complexe !) .


 
J'ai donné un coup d'oeil à la carte et qu'est-ce que je découvre...
que la Corse n'en fait pas partie  (elle ne me semble pas colorée en bleu, mais c'est très petite  )
j'espère qu'il s'agit bien d'une faute là-dedans!


----------



## HistofEng

Bonjules said:


> Malheureusement, tu as raison...
> 
> there is very little awareness of French or France in Puerto Rico (except for occasional mentioning in a tv program nobody watches). Even though we are very close to France here: Guadeloupe, Martinique, St Martin, and so on..
> (but then, I'm not sure how many in these places actually speak
> French..)
> 
> This seems not only have to do with a lack of 'antillan solidarity' but also with a certain 'insularism', a tendency to see yourself as the center of the Universe. With respect to the French islands it's like an "Iron Curtain"! You can't even get a direct flight! You have to go to another island first.
> 
> Ne'anmoins, je veux dire 'Vive la langue de Voltaire!'
> saludos


 
Je voudrais savoir aussi à quelle fréquence, et dans quelles circonstances, le français est parlé aux îles francophones de la Caribbean. Je sais déjà le cas d'Haiti (la plus grande de ces îles), le pays de mes parents, mais j'ai peu d'idée sur les autres.


----------



## Amityville

> Abricot, amour, bachi-bouzouk, bijou, bizarre, chic, clown, mètre, passe-partout, valser



Chaque année dix mots sont à la fête. Ci-dessus, les 10 mots de 2007, des mots migrateurs.

from http://www.rfi.fr/actufr/articles/087/article_50201.asp

Est-ce qu'il y a un(e) francophone de taille à composer une petite histoire avec ces dix 'mots migrateurs' pour fêter le jour de la francophonie ? Je me lancerais avec plaisir (une belle image surréaliste déjà en tête) mais je ne connais pas 'bachi-bouzouk'.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Stefano : tu as raison, je ne savais pas que la Corse avait déjà eu son indépendance... 

Amityville, j'avais vu ces mots migrateurs, alors voici ma phrase pour répondre à ta question :

Ô mon bel *amour*, mets ton *bijou *le plus *chic*, celui qui sied si bien à ton teint d'*abricot* et viens *valser *avec moi, ne te préoccupe donc pas de cet homme *bizarre *qui t'a proposé un tango ni de l'homme *passe-partout* qui attend les slows, ni même de ce *clown *que j'aperçois là-bas à moins d'un *mètre*, considère mon offre avec bienveillance, sois ma cavalière endiablée, je serai alors ton *bachi-bouzouk* flamboyant ! *  *


----------



## Bonjules

HistofEng said:


> Je voudrais savoir aussi à quelle fréquence, et dans quelles circonstances, le français est parlé aux îles francophones de la Caribbean. Je sais déjà le cas d'Haiti (la plus grande de ces îles), le pays de mes parents, mais j'ai peu d'idée sur les autres.


De'sole', HistofEng. J'aurais du mentionner Haiti, partie d'une ile voisine grande. Un peuple fier qui a souffert tant. Quelquefois me parait que le monde ne peut pas pardonner Haiti d' avoir libere'e lui-meme. 
Est-ce que un francophone 'regulaire' peut comprendre le francais haitien sans difficulte'?


----------



## HistofEng

Oui, étant le premier pays noir d'avoir gagné sa liberation est une chose dont le peuple haitien est très fier. 

La prononciation du francais haitien est très proche au francais de la France, comparé avec le francais d'Afrique occidental ou, de plus, le Quebecois. 

Néanmoins, Je souhaite que vous vous rendiez compte du fait que le francais haitien n'est pas parlé aussi fréquemment que le Creole-haitien, une langue absolument differente.

Le Kreyól est la langue officielle du pays à coté du francais, et si un jour vous vous rendez en Haiti, vous entendrez le Kreyól partout dans les rues, presqu'aucun francais.


----------



## HistofEng

Ah, j'ai oublié de vous dire que Kreyól, étant une langue differente, est généralement incompréhensible pour un francophone. J'avais dû prendre des courses pour apprendre français.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Amityville said:


> Est-ce qu'il y a un(e) francophone de taille à composer une petite histoire avec ces dix 'mots migrateurs' pour fêter le jour de la francophonie ? Je me lancerais avec plaisir (une belle image surréaliste déjà en tête) mais je ne connais pas 'bachi-bouzouk'.



There was one in your article: (and now you have another one by Karine)
_Ce *bachi-bouzouk* m’a rapporté un *bijou bizarre*, pas du tout *passe-partout*, mais qui sied à mon teint d’*abricot* et est bien assez *chic* pour aller *valser* avec un petit *clown* qui mesure à peine un *mètre* et auquel j’interdis de me parler d’*amour*_»….

Bachi-bouzouk is also one of the favourite swearwords pronounced by "le capitaine Haddock" in "Tintin".


----------



## Amityville

Nice, Karine et Punky - I found this lovely one too, a bit long, hope no one minds.



> Scène éphémère
> L´abricot, fruit de la famille des rosacées.
> Arbre dont la fleur apparaît avant ses feuilles Précoce, son nom grec l´indique.
> Un mètre de haut ? Non, au maximum 6. Fruit déjà différent comme cadeau d´amour !
> Le bachi bouzouk oublia sa peur. Faisant le petit clown, il bondit comme un kangourou.
> Cueillant ce bijou apparemment bizarre , il regarda la jeune fille d´un oeil tendre.
> Coup de foudre. Offrande à la divine, l´amoureuse si chic.Chevalier moderne qui savait aimer.
> Il lui suffisait de lui dire son mot passe-partout. Dans un clin d´oeil il se mirent à valser....
> L´abricot au bord des lèvres, ils se le partagèrent en tournant de plus en plus vite.
> Au rythme de leurs coeurs. Le paradis sur Terre..Sans pomme, sans Adam, sans Ève.Juste un fruit enivrant...


from http://www.amusoire.net/?2007/02/09/312-les-10-mots-de-la-langue-francaise

Ectoplasme à roulettes, alors !


----------



## geve

Pour ma part, j'ai réalisé que c'était la journée de la francophonie grâce au Google Doodle du jour. 

Quant aux dix mots migrateurs, voilà ma contribution - je les ai cachés, mais je vous assure qu'ils y sont tous. 

_Hécatombe, hachis, bouse où que le regard porte. Les clous ne tiennent plus, les lampions sont ternis. Tout n'est plus qu'anarchie que la bise arpente. Des reliefs macabres y côtoient des cotillons crottés, mégots et allumettes recouvrent le plancher. Les rats passent par tous les orifices se disputer les restes à grands coups d'incisives. Les instruments ont deserté la place ; seuls les rayons glauques de l'aube y jouent encore. Dans un dernier soupir de mon âme où résonnent encore quelques mélancoliques notes, le carnaval s'éteint._



Spectre scolaire said:


> Selon le professeur belge, les jeunes générations ne savaient plus très bien la langue française.


À mon avis, il y a de nombreux professeurs de français en France (oui, car il y a des cours de français en France aussi, bien sûr !) qui disent la même chose de leurs élèves.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Bravo Gève !  Ta découverte de ladite journée à travers Glouglou te sera beaucoup pardonnée avec ce petit texte très sympa !


----------



## Punky Zoé

geve said:


> _Hécatombe, hachis, bouse où que le regard porte. Les clous ne tiennent plus, les lampions sont ternis. Tout n'est plus qu'anarchie que la bise arpente. Des reliefs macabres y côtoient des cotillons crottés, mégots et allumettes recouvrent le plancher. Les rats passent par tous les orifices se disputer les restes à grands coups d'incisives. Les instruments ont deserté la place ; seuls les rayons glauques de l'aube y jouent encore. Dans un dernier soupir de mon âme où résonnent encore quelques mélancoliques notes, le carnaval s'éteint._


Voilà ce qu'on trouve quand on arrive après la bataille (ou la fête) !  Chapeau quand même!


----------



## Amityville

Félicitations, geve, et feux d'artifice - quelle compétence.


----------



## geve

Spectre scolaire said:


> --vous m’avez mal compris! Mais j’apprécie l’ironie dont on fait souvent usage lorsqu’on n’a pas envie de comprendre.


 
Vous m'accordez trop de crédit.  Je n'avais pas bien compris votre propos, en effet.

(Le bachi-bouzouk y est bien, il est même en premier - mais je reconnais qu'il est extrêmement poussif  )


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Génial!  Voyez, --



			
				geve said:
			
		

> Je n'avais pas bien compris votre propos, en effet.


Qu'est-ce que c'est que cet imbroglio tout en célébrant la Francophonie! 
​


----------



## cherine

Désolée de jouer les trouble-fêtes  Mais maintenant que la journée internationale de la francophonie est terminée, je pense qu'il est temps de fermer ce fil.

*Joyeuse fête de la francophonie tout le monde* ​


----------

